# How to test USB-midi



## Alain De Vos (Mar 14, 2020)

I use a Axiom air32 Mini USB keyboard. It works fine out of the box in Linux.
In freebsd :
/home/x root># dmesg -a | grep -i axiom                                                                                               
ugen0.4: <M-Audio Axiom A.I.R. Mini32> at usbus0
[20] uaudio0: <M-Audio Axiom A.I.R. Mini32, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.40, addr 4> on usbus0
This looks good.
But then what , i.e. what can I do to test it and how ?
E.g. how to configure lmms for midi ? Is there another application I can use ? (ardour does not compile)
A qsynth/jack "tutorial" for freebsd ?


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 14, 2020)

audio/audacity is what I have used.





						USB Recording - Audacity Manual
					






					manual.audacityteam.org


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 14, 2020)

Please note, the keyboard only sends midi, notes pressed, i.e. no sound or usbaudio.
If I'm correct audacity is to record audio and cannot be used for usbmidi. (title of this thread)
Is there a vst or lv2 host application I can use ?
#pkg search lv2 | wc -l
gives 59. There might be something.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 14, 2020)

This might be needed
audio/jack_umidi

Do you see this afterwards?
uaudio0: MIDI sequencer









						Solved - USB MIDI Keyboard Controller And Non USB MIDI
					

Let me share an experience with another user:  Problem: USB Akai MPK 25 MIDI keyboard controller, how to get it working ?  First, we need a driver. And for USB audio class devices, a good guy gaves one: snd_uaudio.   Let's clarify things talking about how to do it with non USB MIDI Controllers ...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 14, 2020)

Rosegarden pulls in an old guile1 library and is unusable for me ...


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 15, 2020)

As a regular user i could start jackd &jack_umidi via :

```
jackd -r -d oss -r44100 -n2 -w16 -C/dev/dsp1.5 -P/dev/dsp1.6 &
sleep 1
jack_umidi -d /dev/umidi0.0 -B &
```

The midi keyboard TX is show in the graph of qjackctl. Good.

Now I need something with gives a midi RX in qjackctl in order to connect.
brighton is not shown. Why ?
Nor hydrogen.Why ?
Nor lmms Why ?

ardour5 shows as only one up in qjackctl. After routing I have midi-in en audio-out. So that one works. Success. !!
Albeit only with the internal soundcard.

Note : a jack mixer app would be nice


----------

